# Nitro webstore ON HOLD due to Canada Post



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

As per another thread discussing availablity for nitro and other guitar parts.

I have put my plans for a Canadian webstore on hold due to Canada Post.

Of the small amount of test sales I had done so far almost all had Canada Post delivery problems. Open packages, lost packages, damaged packages, boxes left on doorsteps that were clearly marked DO NOT SAFEDROP .... (they do this to me too all the time, leave boxes on my doorstep which is on a busy street even after I requested 4 times they do not do this and they promised it would stop)

Unfortunately as a small operation without a reputable and reliable delivery source its a losing proposition. The worst problems appear to be at the Mississauga sortation plant. Things just dissapear for weeks, sometimes reappearing sometimes just gone and yes one that was held for 2 weeks in Mississauga arrived opened. I guess it took a few weeks for the opener to decide if they were going to steal it or put it back in the mail system.

Those who are seriously interested in getting some can always PM me. 6 or more cans makes UPS or Fedex ground a cost effective option. 

I've talked with Canada Post and frankly - its been all lip service/false promises and who has time for that?

Sorry, I thought it would have been great to have a place to get your nitro in spray cans as well as NOS parts, necks , bodies etc. I'll be exploring options with other shippers and see if I can not get a better cost effective service for small parcels.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update and best of luck sorting it out. We need a Canadian supplier and I would definitely order from you.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

i hear DHL,is a good company to deal with


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

It is not against the Canada Post regulations to ship anything flamable, liquid or presurized anyhow? 

I know most "legit" operations will not send spray cans of paint through the post (only private couriers who agree to carry such parcels).

Some smaller places will ship a can or two without disclosing the contents of the package, but I am pretty sure you are not supposed to. At least not according to the Canada post guidelines of prohibited items.

AJC


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Canpar?

http://www.canpar.com


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure could use some amber satin lacquer about now.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> It is not against the Canada Post regulations to ship anything flamable, liquid or presurized anyhow?
> 
> I know most "legit" operations will not send spray cans of paint through the post (only private couriers who agree to carry such parcels).
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with what is in the box. Its delivery issues. Apparently the root of it seems to be the Mississauga sortation facility. Thats where more things vanish. Ask L&M about their Canada Post record. Last time I talked to a freind in the Vancouver location the failure rate was 50% with CP and they avoid them at all costs (so I was told)

I have someone who will be taking care of the webstore stuff so I can go back to the dungeon and build. I dont know if there will be much interest but pre reliced bridges, pickguards, etc are on the menu. When? Dont know, I prefer to build.

BTW - its nice that you infer I am not "legit". Thats real nice talk.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> It has nothing to do with what is in the box. Its delivery issues. Apparently the root of it seems to be the Mississauga sortation facility. Thats where more things vanish. Ask L&M about their Canada Post record. Last time I talked to a freind in the Vancouver location the failure rate was 50% with CP and they avoid them at all costs (so I was told)
> 
> I have someone who will be taking care of the webstore stuff so I can go back to the dungeon and build. I dont know if there will be much interest but pre reliced bridges, pickguards, etc are on the menu. When? Dont know, I prefer to build.
> 
> BTW - its nice that you infer I am not "legit". Thats real nice talk.



By "legit", I meant stores that follow Canada Post guidelines and rules as they should. I deal a lot with various shops for my work and also my other hobbies. Some will absolutley not ship flamables/paint/aerosol cans by Canada post under no circumstances. Others, most smaller places who don't really care, will wrap up a can or two and ship via post instead of using a courier like they are supposed to. Usually the bigger places follow the rules. You can do what you want, but if a parcel of spray cans gets discovered it may be a problem for future shipments.

I have contributed a lot of build threads and stuff here on Guitars Canada Luthiers forum over the past few years. I think I am entitled to my opinions as is everyone else. Sorry if that offends you.

AJC


----------



## nerosrevenge (Aug 26, 2007)

Ohhh man that's too bad! Best of luck getting it sorted out.

Pm'd you!

STV.


----------



## wawa (Oct 24, 2007)

I would like to order some paint can you contact me please.
If I can recommend anyone it would be Purolator for shipping.
I joined this forum for this paint.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

wawa said:


> I joined this forum for this paint.


And I thought it was our pleasant disposition. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

If we are talking within Canada and there are problems with Canada Post then i'd say go with Fedex. Maybe a bit more but surely more reliable? 

I'm actually looking at sourcing parts for a fat strat.. i think it is great if we had more canadian suppliers for paints, bodies , etc.. You could always put up a webiste with a catalogue and prices and have people contact you for shipping no?


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ditto. I just Pm'd ya too.


----------



## Joel Rainville (Apr 21, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> By "legit", I meant stores that follow Canada Post guidelines and rules as they should. [...] You can do what you want, but if a parcel of spray cans gets discovered it may be a problem for future shipments.


I've had nitro spray cans shipped from Lee Valley by Canada Post and never had any problem...


----------

